# AirPods Pro défaillants après 9 mois



## Sudestfrance (31 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour,

depuis quelques temps j’avais des craquements dans l,écouteur de gauche, et c’est devenu des grésillements. Ça se manifestait en transparence ou en réduction de bruit. Apple  m’a remplacé l’écouteur de gauche. Quand j’ai eu le nouveau j’ai remarqué que la qualité du son à droite s’était détériorée ; plus de basses et un son « plat ». Apple me l’a remplacé aussi. J’ai été livré en 24 h par UPS, je trouve donc la qualité de la garantie impeccable.

Par contre  je suis assez déçu par la fiabilité des AirPods Pro. De plus la qualité du son à baissé progressivement, et si je n’avais pas utilisé la réduction du bruit et la transparence, je n´aurais sans doutes rien remarqué avant l’échéance d’un an pour la garantie.


D’autres ont-ils fait la même expérience ?


----------



## Anthony (31 Juillet 2020)

Et si on écrivait des mots entiers, que les gens puissent comprendre ? Je modifie…


----------

